# OpenVz 7 ?



## mzips (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo und guten Tag,
Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage ob das aktuelle OpenVZ 7 von Ispconfig bald unterstützt wird ?
LG


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gesehen dass es released wurde, habe es mir aber noch nicht im Detail angesehen. Was ich grob im Heise Artikel gelesen habe gefällt mir nicht wirklich, hört sich an als ob das neue OpenVZ nur mehr oder weniger ein KVM Wrapper ist der um libvirt herum aufgebaut ist und es auch nicht mehr unter Debian und Ubuntu läuft, da eigene Distribution. Das herausragende Merkmal von OpenVZ, die eigene und für Hosting besonders geeignete Virtualisierungslösung scheint es so nicht mehr zu geben, daher weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt Sinn macht es in ISPConfig zu unterstützen. Möglicherweise wäre ein besserer Ansatz direkt auf libvirt als Basis des VM Modules zu wechseln und damit dann gleich alle von libvirt unterstützen Virtualisierungen zu haben. Habe mir das aber wie gesagt noch nicht im Detail angesehen, es gibt da also noch keine Entscheidung wie es weiter geht. Ihr könnt ja mal Eire Meinungen zu dem Thema posten. Mir wird mit dem Wegfall der bisherigen OpenVZ Technologie etwas fehlen und mir ist keine äquivalente Alternative mit der selben hohen Geschwindigkeit, Sicherheit und einfachen Handhabung bekannt.


----------



## wotan2005 (29. Juli 2016)

https://download.openvz.org/debian/


----------



## mzips (30. Juli 2016)

OpenVZ hat sich ins eigene bein geschossen, das was die da machen macht doch kein sinn.
Ich würde auch sagen Richtung libvirt zu gehen.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2016)

@wotan2005: Das ist soweit ich es sehe noch das alte OpenVZ welches eingestellt wurde, basierend auf einem älteren kernel, also das was wir aktuell noch unterstützen. Für das aktuelle Deban 8 gibt es z.B. schon keinen Kernel mehr, nur noch die OpenVZ Tools.


----------



## mzips (1. Aug. 2016)

Naja Debian 7 hat ja noch lts bis 2018 dennoch sollte man aktuell bleiben meine persönliche Einstellung ;-) .


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2016)

Es ging ja meines Wissens nach in diesem Thread um OpenVZ 7 und das für Debian 7 ist nicht die neue Version 7.


----------



## mzips (1. Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte Debian 7 ist ja noch bis 2018 lts. Aber für mich ist es Persönlich das ich Aktuell bleibe also mit Debian 8 und da kann ich leider nicht auf OpenVz gehen.

Würde mich aber wirklich Interessieren in welche Richtung ispconfig 3 mit dem Vserver Modul geht.

LG


----------



## mzips (23. Sep. 2016)

Gibt es schon Information mit Ispconfig 3.1 und OpenVZ 7?


----------



## renky (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin zufällig heute über diese Anleitung bei Hetzner gestoßen:
https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Proxmox_VE/en#Before_the_Installation
Wäre Proxmox eventuell eine Option? Ich habe mich nicht genauer in Proxmox eingelesen, aber wenn ich das richtig interpretiere was dort steht, unterstützt das ebenfalls KVM und Container wie das neue OpenVZ7 und kann im Gegensatz dazu aber weiterhin unter Debian installiert werden (Proxmox4 für Debian 8). Wenn das unter Debian8 läuft müsste es doch theoretisch auch parallel zu ispconfig installierbar sein?! Wie gesagt: ohne mir jetzt genauer reingelesen zu haben in anbetracht der fortgeschrittenen Stunde, werde mir das aber in den nächsten Tagen mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2017)

Proxmox ist ein vm server control panel und keine Virtualisierungstechnik. Proxmox selbst nutzt KVM und LXC, somit wäre ein möglicher Ersatzt für OpenVZ LXC bzw. KVM aber nicht Proxmox, nur leider hat sowohl LXC als auch KVM diverse Nachteile gegenüber OpenVZ. Aber bei LXC soll sich ja etwas tun in Richtung Quota support, dann könnte es eine Alternative werden.


----------



## AceLine (5. Mai 2017)

Zitat von Till:


> nur leider hat sowohl LXC als auch KVM diverse Nachteile gegenüber OpenVZ


Hallo Till,
mal ganz nebenher gefragt: Welche diversen Nachteile von LXC und KVM können schlimmer sein als der Umstand, dass ich OpenVZ auf meinen Debian 8 Jessie Servern nicht nutzen kann(*)?
Ich habe alle unsere Server schon vor geraumer Zeit auf Debian 8 Jessie geupgraded und würde jetzt für das neue Projekt einer unserer Kunden (welcher schon auf einem der Jessie Servern untergebracht ist) eine Virtualisierung benötigen. Auf Wheezy zurückzukehren ist sicher nicht DIE Lösung - zumindest ganz sicher nicht für mich.

(*)Habe allerdings bei meinen Recherchen auf der openvz.org-Seite folgende Aussage gefunden:


> The Linux kernel images also works in "jessie" but have not been uploaded
> to that repository.


(Quelle: https://download.openvz.org/debian/)
Diese Aussage bezieht sich dort auf den ausschließlich im "Wheezy" repository integrierten Kernel, wobei ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum man dort den besagten Kernel nicht gleich in das "Jessie" repository hoch lädt... Wenn der Kernel doch eh funktionieren soll...!? (Hmmmm...)
Weißt Du inzwischen schon etwas mehr dazu oder hast Du einen brauchbaren Tipp, wie ich einigermaßen zukunftssicher das neue Projekt angehen kann (nat. mit Virtualisierung)?

Vielen Dank vorab für Deine kurze Antwort und generell Euch, für Eure gute Arbeit.
Lg. Ingmar


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2017)

Es funktioniert tatsächlich mit dem Wheezy Kernel auf Jessie, habe ich vor 2 Tagen aufgesetzt auf einem Server. Du musst nur aufpassen dass Du systemd in Jessie rauswirfst und das klassische init system nimmst, das ja noch immer supported wird.


----------



## AceLine (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo nochmal, Till.
Ich glaube, das lasse ich mal lieber sein. Support für Wheezy endet nächstes Jahr und dafür jetzt ein laufendes und aktuelles Produktiv-System auf einen veralteten Kernel zurückzubauen ist schlichtweg "Wahnsinn".

Habe bei meiner Recherche folgende zwei Postings in einer Diskussion gefunden:


> "There is no actively development for OpenVZ in 3.10 kernel. The sources have been released as is and then it is up to the community to jump in. The former OpenVZ team has been acquired by Virtuozzo to concentrate of developing Virtuozzo Core." (Quelle: Siehe hier)


und


> "Sorry, but you are totally wrong here. My name is Sergey Bronnikov and I am community manager of OpenVZ project. I want to answer on your post on behalf of OpenVZ Team.
> We are not dead and we are working hard under RHEL7 kernel. All development process is open, so you can monitor it in mail list. In May our developers ported several kernel features to RHEL7 kernel and we are close to switching from porting and development features to bugfixing and kernel stabilization. More over as we are opened development process you can participate in kernel development and speed up it by your efforts.
> 
> If you are follow to our news you can know that we opened source tree for upcoming RHEL7, moved to another GIT repository and plan to open sources of userspace utilities in next month. More news coming soon, if you have interested please follow us." (Quelle: Siehe hier)


Wohl bemerkt: Diese Postings mögen zwar aus einer 3-seitigen Diskussion gerissen erscheinen, aber stammen diese Aussagen bereits aus "Mai 2015" (!!!???) und sind - sofern ich das beurteilen kann - bis heute aktuell. Oder missverstehe ich da was?
Ich werde mir für das Projekt eine weitere Maschine mieten und in - sagen wir mal... - fünf bis acht Jahren mal wieder nachschauen, ob sich auf OpenVZ noch irgendwas tut.

Ich hoffe, Ihr werdet nicht auch irgendwann von Parallels Inc. geschluckt...
Liebe Grüße, Ingmar


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2017)

Du musst Unterscheiden zwischen dem OpenVZ Projekt und dem OpenVZ Kernel. Beim OpenVZ Projekt tut sich was, darum geht es ja im ersten Posting, denn die haben ja gerade OpenVZ 7 released (oder ist es noch beta, kann auch sein). Was halt leider nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird ist die alte OpenVZ Kernel Technologie, denn das neue OpenVZ ist halt mehr oder weniger nur noch ein Wrapper für KVM und LXC. Ob es Sinn macht jetzt noch Server mit dem alten OpenVZ Kernel aufzusetzen hängt davon ab ob Du schon viele VM hast die diese Technk benötigen oder nicht. Soweit ich weiß wird der alte Kernel auch immer noch gepflegt, zumindest gibt es neue Releases, denn der für CentOS 6 wird ja meines Wissens nach auch noch mit Patches gepflegt.


----------



## AceLine (9. Mai 2017)

Ok. Das habe ich wohl zu wenig differenziert.


Zitat von Till:


> ...das neue OpenVZ ist halt mehr oder weniger nur noch ein Wrapper für KVM und LXC...


Bezogen auf das Zitat habe ich jetzt abschließend nur noch zwei Fragen:
1.) Kann ich jetzt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass OpenVZ auch langfristig bestehen bleibt (generell und in ISPConfig) und auch über KVM und LXC sinnvoll damit gearbeitet werden kann?
2.) Ist das ganze quasi Zukunftsmusik oder schon jetzt so umsetzbar? Und wenn schon jetzt umsetzbar, habt Ihr dazu schon Tutorials verfasst/gesehen?
Die zweite Frage ist für mich insofern wichtig, als ich keine einzige VM habe, welche die Kernel-Technologie benötigen würden. Vielmehr - wie in meinem ersten Posting oben beschrieben - würde ich jetzt eine VM-Lösung für ein neues Projekt brauchen. Auch wäre eine komplette Neuinitialisierung eines unserer Server durch Umschichtung einiger Projekte möglich. Ich könnte also eine Maschine von Grund auf neu mit Debian Jessie aufsetzen und wäre bezüglich Zeitpunkt der Installation von KVM, LXC, ISPConfig 3.1, etc... voll flexibel.

Bitte nochmal kurz um Infos und abermals "Danke" schon im Voraus!


----------

